# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG v1.1.0

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.0 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung GT-P1010* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung SGH-I847* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung GT-I5800* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung GT-I5800L* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.* Added support for Samsung S5P6422 Mobile CPU with OneNAND storage!
* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

